# Which Sand?



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys I got a 125g I need more sand for it, but I don't have the money to buy the sand from the fish store. I have heard that pool filter sand works. Anyone have this in their tanks?

How do you clean it, any downsides to point out.

I have argonite sand in my 55g and 40g brackish, the 55g took a lot of work to keep the PH down.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I use "premium play sand" it is silica sand. 3 bucks for a 50 pound bag. You can also go to a hardware store and ask for blasting sand. They typically have white, brown, tan, and black. Rinse it in a bucket (holding it at an angle and stirring constantly to get all dust and extra particles. One bag should take about 20 min to clean well


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

I use pool filter sand in most of my tanks, and I love it. I tried a couple different sands before settling on the HTH brand. I also tried Mystic White, but didn't like its smaller grain. HTH has a larger grain and is more "tan" in color. 

From my experience...

Pros:

Natural look
Prevents uneaten food from settling into the substrate 
Inexpensive (50 pound bags cost me about $12.00 each at my local hardware store)

Cons:

Fish waste sits on top. This has not been a big deal for me...proper stocking/feeding coupled with good filtration and regular maintenance keeps it to a minimum.
You have to be careful about sand getting into your filters and causing damage. I use Aquaclear HOB filters. I found if I keep the intake tubes about 6-8 inches from the sand, I'm OK. If stirring up the sand when cleaning the tank, you might want to turn off your filters until everything settles down (which doesn't take long at all with HTH).
Gas pockets: I've been told that you have to watch out for gas pockets forming in the sand. I just give it a good stir with a stick every couple weeks.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I've heard play sand and blasting sand can harbor algae, I might do the blasting sand or pool sand I want to mix black and white sand.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

I have Pool Filter Sand in my 20 Long... Really like it.... to clean you just stick siphon 3/4 of an inch above sand and it will suck it up. For the gas pockets that can form in the sand, if you don't want to stir your tank around, get a bunch of Malaysian Trumpet Snails... 100 for $20 on aquabid as someone pointed out. If you want more, the snails will breed very fast, you will be suprised. Not sure on how many for a 125....


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

What sand won't throw off ph or grow algae


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

If you want black, check around for black diamond or black beauty blasting grit. Otherwise, pool filter sand or a fine grade of gravel is a much better bet than play sand. Crushed coral or aragonite will raise the pH, blasting grit or silica sand won't affect it at all. Silica sand will encourage diatoms for about a month or so after it's put into the tank, but they typically disappear sooner or later. Bristlenose pleco's will clean them up rather quickly.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

my fish store sells either gravel, or argonite or salt water rated sands, I think I will go the blasting sand route, thanks everyone!


----------

